# Milk substitute for nursing does



## Gracegarden (May 30, 2012)

What do y'all think of this product as a supplement for pregnant/nursing does and their weanlings?
I'm looking for something more convenient for soaking bread, lab blocks, etc. (At least I think a powdered substance would be more convenient...just mix up a spoonful at a time...) It seems much cheaper than canned goat milk, raw milk, or any other healthy milk I can get at this point.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/dumor-reg-blue-ribbon-kid-milk-replacer-7-lb--1018463


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

KMR (kitten milk replacer) is what most would us if supplementation is needed


----------



## Gracegarden (May 30, 2012)

Thanks, Stina.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Most but not all, I use goat milk replacer, either dumor or manna pro. The mice find it palatable, it doesn't spoil quickly like fresh milk or KMR will and it mixes very easily in cold water.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I didn't say all....I said most  What makes it not spoil though?...that would make me nervous.


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

Because dry powder last longer? I think that is what m137b meant by doesn't spoil quickly.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

We Love Mouse said:


> Because dry powder last longer? I think that is what m137b meant by doesn't spoil quickly.


No it's intended for livestock that may not consume it immediately so it is specifically designed to remain stable at room temp longer than cat/dog milk replacers since you have no reason to leave mixed milk replacer at room temp for prolonged periods with those species.

As for what makes it remain stable and whether it is harmful to mice I've given it to the mice for about 3 years now and have nothing bad to say about it. I have used it for mice, rats, rabbits and chinchillas, for both rearing orphans and for supplementing nursing does and growing offspring. I haven't seen anything in any of those animals that would lead me to stop using it.


----------

